# Seeking: 2-3 young male rats needing homes in gulf coast AL area



## Ooki (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a pair of males right now getting up in years, and I am looking for a younger generation to bring in for company. I can take in 2-3 boys in good health. While I have the ability to care for unforseen issues, I am not looking to take on obvious problem cases in health or temperment.

I am located in the Mobile AL area, and I am willing to drive within 2 hours or so. They will be given a loving home!


----------

